# Cd errors-HELP



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

have a 99 altima gle,stock cd/cassette player,started getting error when trying to play cd,took unit out and manually cleaned laser lens,a little better,but still get error 9 out of ten times,and when it plays it skips,even on new cds,does anyone know how to lubricate the lens track,or any other suggestions,im stuck in the 80's playing old cassettes-Help


----------



## Nathan89 (Sep 21, 2008)

the same happened to me, you're probably going to have to replace the deck as I did


----------

